
Feds Didn’t Pay $5M Water Bill. Can D.C. Shut Off Water to White House? - myinnerbanjo
https://wamu.org/story/19/01/08/the-feds-didnt-pay-their-5-million-water-bill-can-d-c-shut-off-water-to-the-white-house/
======
tomohawk
The very concept of DC is as specified by the US Constitution to prevent
exactly this sort of inverted priority problem.

